# Sticky  Inttroducing kitten1



## kitten1

Hello all,

I'm a new member of the 'ask a nurse' mod team. I also mod on the PND board as I am a mental health nurse.

I have been qualified for about 6yrs now with lots of experience in very different environments. I currently work with adults in a rehab setting.

Please feel free to ask me if you have any issues you feel I may be able to help with.

Take care,

Mandy xx


----------

